# Teach a horse to do english?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The first thing is for you to take some lessons on a horse that has been ridden English plenty, from an instructor that knows English riding well. Once YOU can ride in that style with a modest amount of confidence, then you can start asking your horse to make some changes. Paramount would be trotting with more energy and swing, and not having his head down too low, and working on contact with the bit.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

The horse doesn't care what kind of saddle is on its back. Proper horsemanship is in all disciplines. If your horse is broke and willing, just try it. If you want to continue into the specified discipline, find a trainer.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Pretty much what the others have said.

You can't teach something you yourself don't know how to do. You can easily put a snaffle bridle on your horse and an English saddle but after what, what is it that you want to do? Hunters? Jumpers? Dressage? Saddleseat? All are types of English that have their own parameters.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

English is a pretty difficult language.... lots of rules to follow.... like wood and would, they sound the same? Weird huh? Don't know if a horse would be too good at English though.






I apologize, it's late, it's been a very long working week and I couldn't resist poking a little fun


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

maddyjazzylove said:


> How do you teach a horse to be able to do english??My horse is western and i want to teach it english


You don't; an instructor will need to do it. Horses can learn both English and Western disciplines, but if you're not a trainer you'll only confuse the animal.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

maddyjazzylove said:


> How do you teach a horse to be able to do english??My horse is western and i want to teach it english


Lessons or training with the trainer in English discipline of choice (whether dressage, jumping, etc.).

With that being said are you talking about real riding or the tack? (because I'm not positive what you mean by "western horse" vs "english horse") If you just talk about tack switching the saddle shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Kayty said:


> English is a pretty difficult language.... lots of rules to follow.... like wood and would, they sound the same? Weird huh? Don't know if a horse would be too good at English though.


Hey, my horses know 2 languages!


----------



## maddyjazzylove (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone i will do so


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Changing the saddle is a piece of cake. Lots of horses just don't care.

Changing the approach to using the bit & reins - THAT could take some work. It wouldn't be hard for an experienced English rider, but it would be very easy to screw up if inexperienced. So a lot depends on what you mean by riding English.


----------

